# QR codes in tombstones?



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whaaaattt!!?? You visit grandma's grave and get a coupon for Ex Lax, too?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...are-memories-online_n_1929292.html?1349111455


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's just asking for trouble. I can see someone hacking the picture files and folks seeing something other than grandma.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyber necrophelia. Kewl_!_


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The only people that would know me is my family and friends. Anyone else, who would care. Of all the headstones in a cemetery the only thing anybody else would need to know is that I'm dead! And they can tell by the grave site. QR Codes? Don't need no stinking QR Code on my tombstone!


----------

